# Night of the Straw Man



## Emirikol (May 10, 2008)

*First map and house rules:*
This D&D Game requires that you use Maptools version 1.3b30. *Beginners are welcome and maptools is easy.*  .  www.rptools.net (lower left hand corner).  If you are unable to download  and run maptools, you cannot play in this game. 

*Character generation rules:*
1.  First level character only (3.5 edition rules)
2.  The core and complete books may be used
3.  28 point buy and no 18's (see point buy chart below)
4.  No evil alignment
5.  If your character has prior experience from another game, you may run it in this game however the following rules are in effect 1)  No magic items to start;  2)  You begin with a maximum of 25 gold in your purse.  If you have difficulty updating an existing character under these rules, you may wish to check your knowledge of the rules and have the DM help you update.

_POINT BUY CHART (spend up to 28 points)
8: 0
9: 1
10: 2
11: 3
12: 4
13: 5
14: 7
15: 9
16: 11
17: 14 
18: 18 (not allowed at 1st level)_
Thanks!

Jay


----------

